# Paging BigDaveK



## ratflinger (Oct 26, 2022)

@BigDaveK 

Your next adventure awaits


----------



## BigDaveK (Oct 26, 2022)

LOVE IT!
As usual, cross one off the list and add 2 or 3 more.

And you know,
FOR YEARS I complained about the distressing and heartbreaking lack of cephalopod wine. And now I'm in a position to do something about it.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 26, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> LOVE IT!
> As usual, cross one off the list and add 2 or 3 more.
> 
> And you know,
> FOR YEARS I complained about the distressing and heartbreaking lack of cephalopod wine. And now I'm in a position to do something about it.



Cephalopod wine? I am "head over heels" about that idea, etymologically speaking!


----------

